# सामान्य मंच > विश्व दर्शन >  मशहूर हस्तियाँ : जन्म दिन और सामान्य जानकारियाँ

## bndu jain

हॉलीवुड का गॉडफादर अमेरिकन एक्*टर Al Pacino का जन्*म 1940 में 25 अप्रैल को हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

फ्रांसीसी फिजिशियन फिलिप पिनेल का जन्*म 1745 में 20 अप्रैल को हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

देश में सामाजिक सुधार के क्षेत्र में ऐतिहासिक योगदान देने वाले डॉ. धोंडो केशव कर्वे का जन्*म 18 अप्रैल 1858 में हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

महात्*मा गांधी की पत्*नी और समाज सेविका कस्*तूरबा गांधी का जन्*म 1869 में 11 अप्रैल को हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

आर्किटेक्*ट एडविन लुटियंस का जन्*म 1869 में हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

शहनाई के जादूगर उस्*ताद बिस्मिल्*लाह खान साहब का जन्*म साल 1916 में हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

मुंबई हमले के दौरान अपनी जान पर खेलकर दूसरों की जान बचाने वाले मेजर संदीप उन्*नीकृष्*णनन का जन्*म 1977 में 15 को हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

अमेरिकी गायक जॉन बॉन जोवी का जन्*म 1962 में 2 मार्च को हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

1955 में 24 फरवरी को स्*टीव जॉब्*स का जन्*म आज ही के दिन हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

1963 में अमेरिकी बास्*कटबॉल खिलाड़ी माइकल जॉर्डन का जन्*म हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

स्*वतंत्रता सेनानी और लेखक मन्*मनाथ गुप्*त का जन्*म 1908 में हुआ था

----------


## bndu jain

रिजर्व बैंक के गवर्नर रघुराम राजन का जन्*म 1963 में हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

देश के जाने-माने लेखक, कवि और स्*तंभकार खुशवंत सिंह का जन्*म 1915 में हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

देश के प्रमुख फिजिस्*ट राजा रामन्*ना का जन्*म 1928 में हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

विश्*वविख्*यात भारतीय जज राधाबिनोद पाल का जन्*म 27 जनवरी 1886 को हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

1958: अपनी खनकदार आवाज के लिए अलग पहचान बनाने वाली कविता कृष्*णामूर्ति का जन्*म हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

हिंदी फिल्*म जगत के जाने-माने फिल्*म निर्माता निर्देशक सुभाष घई का जन्*म 1945 में हुआ था. Subhash Ghai, Film director, Indian film director

----------


## bndu jain

देश के जाने-माने संतूर वादक पंडित शिवकुमार का जन्*म 1938 में हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

बाल मजदूरी के खिलाफ आवाज उठाने वाले नोबल विजेता कैलाश सत्*यार्थी का जन्*म 1954 में हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

देश के हर फनमौला खिलाडि़यों में से एक कपिल देव का जन्*म 1959 में हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

बच्*चों से लेकर बड़ों तक को अपना बनाने वाले कॉमिक किरदार टिनटिन ने साल 1929 में 10 जनवरी के दिन शुरुआत की थी.

----------


## bndu jain

मुगल बादशाह शहाबुद्दीन मोहम्*मद शाहजहां का जन्*म 5 जनवरी 1592 को हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

दुनिया को ब्रेल लिपि देने वाले लुइस ब्रेल का जन्*म 1809 में हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

रफ्तार के सौदागर माइकल शूमाकर का जन्*म 3 जनवरी, 1969 को हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

रामानंद सागर का जन्*म 29 दिसंबर 1917 में हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

बिजनेस जगत के दिग्*गज रिलायंस इंडस्*ट्रीज के संस्*थापक धीरूभाई अंबानी का जन्*म 1932 में हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

1822 में फ्रांसीसी केमिस्*ट और माइक्रोबायोलॉजिस  *ट लुइस पैश्*चर का जन्*म हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

थ्रिलर साहित्*य लेखन में खास मुकाम बनाने वाले जेम्*स हेडली चेज का जन्*म 1906 में 24 दिसंबर को हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

गणितज्ञ श्रीनिवासन रामानुजम का जन्*म 1887 में हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

1852 में एफिल टावर बनाने वाले फ्रांसीसी इंजीनियर और आर्किटेक्*ट गुस्*ताव एफिल का जन्*म हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

1953: पूर्व भारतीय टेनिस खिलाड़ी और कमेंट्रेटर विजय अमृतराज का जन्*म हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

1946 में यूपीए की चेयरपर्सन सोनिया गांधी का जन्*म हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

अभिनेता धर्मेंद्र का जन्*म 1935 में हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

महान क्रांतिकारी खुदीराम बोस का जन्*म 1889 में हुआ था

----------


## bndu jain

इंद्र लाल रॉय का जन्*म 2 दिसंबर 1898 में हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

20वीं सदी के सबसे बड़े नेताओं में से एक ब्रिटिश प्रधानमंत्री विंस्*टन चर्चिल का जन्*म 1874 में हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

देश के श्*वेत क्रांति के जनक माने-जाने वाले वर्गीज कुरियन का जन्*म 1921 में हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

1955 में क्रिकेट के सबसे धमाकेदार हरफनमौला खिलाडि़यों में शुमार इयान बॉथम का जन्*म हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

1830 में अंग्रेजो के खिलाफ आजादी की जंग छेड़ने वाली रानी लक्ष्*मीबाई की सेना की मुख्*य सदस्*य झलकारी बाई का जन्*म हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

19 नवंबर 1917 में देश की पहली महिला प्रधानमंत्री इंदिरा गांधी का जन्*म हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

1986 में देश की महिला टेनिस खिलाड़ी सानिया मिर्जा का जन्*म हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

अपने चुलबुले अंदाज और दिलकश मुस्कुराहट से लोगों को दीवाना बनाने वाली जूही चावला का जन्म 13 नवंबर 1967 को हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

*1891 में स्प्रिंगफील्ड YMCA में पढ़ाने के दौरान जेम्स नाइस्मिथ ने बास्केटबॉल के जरिए सर्दी के दिनों में शरारती छात्रों को इंडोर गेम्स खेलने के लिए प्रेरित किया था.
*

----------


## bndu jain

समाज सुधारक और होम्*योपैथ को बढ़ावा देने वाले महेंद्रलाल सरकार का जन्*म 2 नवंबर 1833 में हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

अभिनेत्री ऐश्*वर्या राय का जन्*म 1 नवंबर 1973 में  हुआ.

----------


## bndu jain

बिल गेट्स का जन्*म 28 अक्*टूबर 1955 में हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

नेताजी सुभाष चंद्र बोस की इंडियन नेशनल आर्मी से जुड़ने वाली स्वतंत्रता सेनानी लक्ष्मी सहगल का जन्म 1914 में 24 अक्टूबर को हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

1920: आध्*यात्मिक गुरु और फिलॉस्*फर पांडुरंग शास्*त्री अठावले का जन्*म हुआ था. r

----------


## bndu jain

जाने-माने लेखक और समलैंगिकता के लिए जेल काटने वाले ऑस्कर वाइल्ड का जन्म 1854 में 16 अक्टूबर को हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

महान क्रांतिकारी अशफाकुउल्*लाह खान का जन्*म 22 अक्*टूबर 1900 में हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

1902 में दिग्*गज समाजवादी नेता लोकनायक जयप्रकाश नारायण का जन्*म हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

अपनी अदाओं और अदाकारी से हिंदी सिनेमा में अलग मुकाम बनाने वाली अभिनेत्री रेखा का जन्*म 10 अक्*टूबर को हुआ.

----------


## bndu jain

मशहूर फिल्*म अभिनेता राजकुमार का जन्*म 8 अक्*टूबर 1926 को हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

बेगम अख्*तर का जन्*म ७ अक्*टूबर 1914 को हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

अभिनेता विनोद खन्*ना का जन्*म 1946 में हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

देश के मशहूर खगोलशास्*त्री मेघनाद साहा का जन्*म 1893 में हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

1884 में 20वीं शताब्*दी के हिंदी के प्रमुख साहित्*यकार रामचंद्र शुक्*ला का जन्*म हुआ.

----------


## bndu jain

दुनिया के जाने-माने फिजिसिस्*ट एनरिको फर्म का जन्*म 1901 को हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

सामाजिक क्रांति की नींव रखने वाले ईश्वरचंद्र विद्यासागर का जन्म साल 1820 में 26 सितंबर को हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

महिलाओं के हक में आवाज उठाने वाली अभिनेत्री शबाना आजमी का जन्म 1950 में 18 सितंबर को हुआ.

----------


## bndu jain

भारतीय कला को नई ऊंचाईयों तक पहुंचाने वाले पेंटर मकबूल फिदा हुसैन का जन्*म 17 सितंबर 1915 में हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

एम एस सुब्*बालक्ष्*मी का जन्*म 1916 में 16 सितंबर को हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

मशहूर बांग्*ला लेखक शरत चंद्र चट्टोपाध्*याय का जन्*म 15 सितंबर 1876 को हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

बॉलीवुड के अभिनेता आयुषमान खुराना का जन्*म 1984 में हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

महान लेखक रोल्*ड डाल का जन्*म 1990 में 13 सितंबर को हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

दुनिया के बेहतरीन एथलीट में शुमार जेम्स क्लेवलैंड 'जेसी' ओवेंस का जन्म 1913 में 12 सितंबर को हुआ.

----------


## bndu jain

1933 में आशा भोसले का जन्*म हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

1929: यश जौहर का जन्*म हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

देश के दिग्*गज तबला वादक पंडित किशन महाराज का जन्*म 1923 को हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

टीम इंडिया के तेज गेंदबाज इशांत शर्मा का जन्*म 2 सितंबर 1988 को हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain

हॉलीवुड के रोमांटिक हीरो रिचर्ड गिअर का जन्म 31 अग्सत 1949 को हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain

1920 में देश के 10वें और पहले दलित राष्*ट्रपति के. आर. नारायण का जन्*म 1920 को हुआ था.

----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------


## bndu jain



----------

